# Welches Pedal ans Kinderrad?



## homerjay (6. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
mein Großer (7) fährt derzeit ein Cube 200 Team. Die offroaduntauglichen Originalpedale haben wir durch DMR V8 ersetzt, aber optimal sind die auch nicht: zu schwer, zu breit und mit den feststehenden Pins poliert er sich regelmäßig das Schienbein.
Welche leichten und bezahlbaren Alternativen gibt es? Ich habe mir mal die Sinz Mini rausgesucht, aber über Abmessungen und eine gute Bezugsquelle noch nicht viel rausfinden können. 
Für Tips in jeder Hinsicht wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## *Trailsurfer (7. Mai 2013)

Schau dir mal die "Traverse"-Serie von Xpedo an! 
www.xpedo.com

Die werden hier oft empfohlen. Zu kaufen gibt es die z.b. bei bike-components.de oder auch bei eBay.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted234438 (7. Mai 2013)

Möchte diese Pedale an ein 16 Zoll Kinderrad verbauen, hat die jemand von euch montiert, wird sie nicht zu groß sein?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Xpedo-Trekki..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item257c02ca96


----------



## Diman (7. Mai 2013)

jenka schrieb:


> Möchte diese Pedale an ein 16 Zoll Kinderrad verbauen, hat die jemand von euch montiert, wird sie nicht zu groß sein?


Nein werden die nicht.

PS: Noch mehr Pedale


----------



## hawkes (7. Mai 2013)

Hab die Xpedo auch ans Islabike meines Sohnes geschraubt - das sind schon sehr kleine Pedale, ab Schuhgröße 35 ist dann auch bald Schluß..


----------



## homerjay (8. Mai 2013)

Ich habe jetzt auch die Xpedo CF-1 bestellt.

Vielen Dank für Eure Tips!


----------



## Banglabagh75 (8. Mai 2013)

jenka schrieb:


> MÃ¶chte diese Pedale an ein 16 Zoll Kinderrad verbauen, hat die jemand von euch montiert, wird sie nicht zu groÃ sein?
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Xpedo-Trekki..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item257c02ca96



Sehr schÃ¶ne Pedale!

Welche MaÃe haben die denn?

FÃ¼r meinen Kleinen hab ich jetzt die hier bestellt (aus dem Nachbar-Thread, woÂ´s mal ne ganze Seite um Kinderpedale geht - wieso ist hier eigentlich schon wieder ein Thread zum gleichen Thema?):
http://www.ebay.de/itm/110949078594...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Je nach Hersteller"schummel" bei den Gewichtsangaben werden die wohl eh gleich leicht sein (oder die leichteren in RealitÃ¤t die schwereren, mal sehen...).


Zur Threadfrage: Leichte griffige Pedale, kindgerecht, aber KEINE Pin-Pedale?
Wir haben derzeit einfach ganz normale BÃ¤rentatzen (also stinknormale Hakenpedale ohne Haken) fÃ¼r 10â¬ am 5-JÃ¤hrigen-16"-Radl, der Kleine kam damit von Anfang an super zurecht, natÃ¼rlich sind sie breiter als seine SchuhgrÃ¶Ãe 26. (sowas: http://www.ebay.de/itm/AUTHOR-Pedal...052&pid=100010&prg=1013&rk=4&sd=160994347670&, wobei dieses Beispiel ja sackschwer ist, aber was kann man fÃ¼r den Preis schon erwarten? Halbes Gewicht kostet dann wohl eher 5-10x den Preis)
Jedenfalls gibtÂ´s diese ollen Hakenpedale in allen Preis- und Gewichtsklassen (um die 200 g), Suntour XC Pro war frÃ¼her hier sehr leicht (leider auf Ebay horrente Preise mitterweile)...


----------



## wintermute (8. Mai 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Pedale!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



He, 

die sehen ja gar nicht mal so schlecht aus, und wenn man den Herstellerangaben glauben kann, dann sind sie auch ziemlich leicht.
Schreib mal bitte, ob sie wirklich so leicht sind, wenn sie angekomen sind.
Evtl. bestlle ich sie auch noch fuer das neue Bike
Ich habe meinem Grossen diese Hier ans Bike geschraubt (Blau musste sein) und halbwegs brauchbar aussehen und zu schwer sind sie auch nicht

http://www.ebay.de/itm/RUBAR-Z-1316...140663101939?pt=US_Pedals&hash=item20c02c99f3

Viele grüsse

Thomas


----------



## Deleted234438 (8. Mai 2013)

Hab gestern diese Pedale bestellt:

http://www.profirad.de/xpedo-xcf03ac-pedale-p-19204.html

Preisleistung meiner Meinung nach unschlagbar und das Gewicht geht auch mehr als in Ordnung.


----------



## Pan Tau (9. Mai 2013)

jenka schrieb:


> Hab gestern diese Pedale bestellt:
> 
> http://www.profirad.de/xpedo-xcf03ac-pedale-p-19204.html
> 
> Preisleistung meiner Meinung nach unschlagbar und das Gewicht geht auch mehr als in Ordnung.



Gute Wahl 

Meine Kinder kommen am 20" MTB sehr gut mit diesen Pedalen zu Recht.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (9. Mai 2013)

Welche Maße haben denn die Xpedo?

@ Wintermute: Klar, werde meine Messung nachreichen, sobald die Pedale da sind. Fehlt in deinem Thread nicht der Link zu den blauen Pedalen, die du deinem "Großen ans Bike geschraubt" hast? (weil du schreibst "die hier...")?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wintermute (9. Mai 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Welche Maße haben denn die Xpedo?
> 
> @ Wintermute: Klar, werde meine Messung nachreichen, sobald die Pedale da sind. Fehlt in deinem Thread nicht der Link zu den blauen Pedalen, die du deinem "Großen ans Bike geschraubt" hast? (weil du schreibst "die hier...")?



hi,
ups, da hast Du recht. 
Habe den Link im obigen Beitrag nachgereicht.

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Banglabagh75 (11. Mai 2013)

Das AEST CNC-Pedal mit Ti-Achse (Typ PDA 07) ist heute aus Polen angekommen.

Pro:
- sehr geiles Design
- tatsächlich ultraleicht, meine Waage zeigt 172 g an (Paar für 58)
- für Kinderfüße ideal, da mit 8x8cm praktisch Kinderpedalgröße (zum Vergleich: Cube Plastik-Kinderpedal 8,2x6,3cm 288g/P., Wheelworx Plasik-Kinderpedal 8x6cm 202,5g)

Contra:
- nur auf den ersten Blick edel, auf den zweiten/genaueren Blick hin fällt das mäßige (hätte beinahe gesagt "polnische") Finish auf: einige kleinere und größere Kratzer, Kerben, Schrammen kamen wohl schon bei der Produktion an das Teil ran und wurden einfach drüber-eloxiert
- noch einige Farb-Problemchen (für diejenigen unter uns, bei denen das Auge mitisst äh mitfährt): Die hübsch-roten PINS lt. Bildern waren bei Lieferung dann silbern (igitt - das soll doch ein buntes Kinderrad werden, da hat silbern nix zu suchen!). Noch schlimmer: Das grundsätzlich schöne Eloxal-Blau ist NICHT das übliche hellblau/türkisblau, sondern ein ziemlich dunkles (fast schon violettes) ultramarinblau! (so würde ich es bezeichnen). D. h. das Blau fällt völlig anders aus als das Cube-teamline-Blau des Radls und das Eloxal(himmel)blau der anderen blauen Teile.

Also: für Gewichtsfreaks und farblich nicht anspruchsvolle Kinderfüße sind diese Pedale wohl ideal!
Wir Farbfanatiker überlegen grad fieberhaft, wie wir den farblichen Stilbruch wieder gradeziehen können...


----------



## Pan Tau (24. Juni 2013)

Am neuen 24" Alltagsbike für meinen Sohn habe ich die xpedo Traverse 5 verbaut. Die Stylepolizei hat die Pedale mit einem fetten Grinsen im Gesicht durchgewunken, aber die Unterschenkel von Sohnemann sahen bereits zweimal etwas zu gelöchert aus... Daher werden die Traverse 5 nun erst einmal gegen die BBB Easytrek II getauscht werden.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (24. Juni 2013)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Am neuen 24" Alltagsbike für meinen Sohn habe ich die xpedo Traverse 5 verbaut. Die Stylepolizei hat die Pedale mit einem fetten Grinsen im Gesicht durchgewunken, aber die Unterschenkel von Sohnemann sahen bereits zweimal etwas zu gelöchert aus... Daher werden die Traverse 5 nun erst einmal gegen die BBB Easytrek II getauscht werden.



Von der Optik her find ich diese "X-Pedale" total schrill, aber genau das mit der Verletzungsträchtigkeit hab ich mir beim Anblick auch gedacht.
Danke für deinen Erfahrungsbericht, dass das tatsächlich ein nicht zu vernachlässigender Punkt in der Praxis ist!
Schade drum...


----------



## Pan Tau (24. Juni 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Danke für deinen Erfahrungsbericht, dass das tatsächlich ein nicht zu vernachlässigender Punkt in der Praxis ist!
> Schade drum...



Gerne, aber es geht in meinem konkreten Fall ja auch um das Alltagsbike mit dem Sohnemann beinahe täglich in die Schule fährt - da sehen Protektoren immer so ein wenig komisch aus... 

An einem Bike, welches primär im Gelände bewegt wird und auf dem der Nachwuchs die entsprechende (Schutz-)Kleidung trägt, ist das natürlich wieder eine ganz andere Sache!


----------



## Taurus1 (26. Juli 2013)

Für alle, denen eher ein konventionelles Design zusagt:

XLC Ultralight III PD-M13

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10807277&postcount=82

Über den Begriff Ultralight kann man vielleicht streiten, aber 237 Gramm sind für rund 26 Euro OK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilfer (29. Juli 2013)

Hallo Ihr!
Was ist denn von solchen großen Plastik-BMX-Pedalen zu halten?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/XLC-Fahrrad-Plattform-Pedale-grun-9-16-10-x-10-cm-DH-FR-MTB-BMX-A804-/400508053680
Kosten nur 10 Euro, haben eine große Trittfläche und sind doch für Kinderräder genau richtig, oder?


----------



## Banglabagh75 (29. Juli 2013)

ilfer schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr!
> Was ist denn von solchen großen Plastik-BMX-Pedalen zu halten?
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/XLC-Fahrrad-Plattform-Pedale-grun-9-16-10-x-10-cm-DH-FR-MTB-BMX-A804-/400508053680
> Kosten nur 10 Euro, haben eine große Trittfläche und sind doch für Kinderräder genau richtig, oder?



Link geht nicht, "Angebot entfernt oder nicht mehr verfügbar".


----------



## ilfer (30. Juli 2013)

Dann nehmen wir den Link hier 
http://www.kurbelix.com/products/Fahrradteile/BMX-Freestyle-Pedal.html?pa_option=487


----------



## hawkes (30. Juli 2013)

Mit 361g aber auch kein Leichtgewicht. Da kann man auch die Original-Pedale behalten.


----------



## Y_G (30. Juli 2013)

Welchen Vorteil siehst Du bei den Tretern? Die sind recht schwer und besseren Grip werden die auch nicht haben. Für die kleinen Kinderfüße auch recht groß oder?


----------



## sandtreter (7. März 2014)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Am neuen 24" Alltagsbike für meinen Sohn habe ich die xpedo Traverse 5 verbaut. Die Stylepolizei hat die Pedale mit einem fetten Grinsen im Gesicht durchgewunken, aber die Unterschenkel von Sohnemann sahen bereits zweimal etwas zu gelöchert aus... Daher werden die Traverse 5 nun erst einmal gegen die BBB Easytrek II getauscht werden.



Hast du die bbb gewogen? Wäre für mich interessant...


----------



## michfisch (7. März 2014)

Meine fahren mit " DORCUS MINI PEDAL" auch bei ebay für 29€ in versch. Farben zu haben. Leicht und Qualitativ super.
schaut doch einfach mal
Gruss Michael


----------



## stevens28/2 (7. März 2014)

Mir gefielen diese ganz gur für Mädchen die zw. 4-5 sind...kommt an das weiße Cube 200


----------



## sandtreter (7. März 2014)

werd vermutlich die dorcus nehmen, preis zu gewicht ist ja super. hab mir grad die xpedo traverse geholt, aber 10 gramm schwerer ohne reflektoren. Die kann mann auch noch tunen:


----------



## trolliver (7. März 2014)

Die Reflektoren waren für mich auch Grund für die Dorcus. Ich wollte die ja unbedingt haben wegen STVZO. Ausbohren kann man sie jedoch auch, spart sicher 2g...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 68-er (7. März 2014)

hab gestern auf der taipei bike show auch ne leichte alternative gefunden
etwas optimiert 160gramm ;-) stelle gleich mal ein bild ins album rein ...


----------



## trolliver (7. März 2014)

Bist du grad da? Könntest vielleicht ein paar Dutzend Paare mitbringen...


----------



## 68-er (7. März 2014)

war schon ein act denen ein paar aus dem kreuz zu leiern
die hatten von allen sachen nur einen satz da 
jetzt haben sie davon also nur noch die roten und die weißen da ;-)


----------



## 68-er (7. März 2014)

okay - schön is was anderes ;-)


----------



## trolliver (7. März 2014)

Stimmt. Und nachdem ich Philipps Leichtbausattelklemme geschrottet habe, weiß ich auch nicht mehr, wieviel ich von diesem ganzen Ultraleichtbau halten soll, war schon das zweite Teil, das nichts taugt (wenn ich mit meiner linken Hand eine Schraube anziehe und dann die Klemme reißt...).


----------



## 68-er (7. März 2014)

uuups - was für eine war denn das ???


----------



## trolliver (7. März 2014)

Dorcus, meine ich. Solch ein geschlitztes Teil von unter 10g. Wenn du es genau wissen willst, müßte ich in den 1000 Mails nachsehen, die ich für den Radaufbau bekommen habe. Er bekommt jetzt eine ungeschlitzte...


----------



## 68-er (7. März 2014)

ich werde auf jeden fall keien aest bremshebel mehr verbauen
alles andere was ich verbaut habe würde ich auch selber fahren
und bei pedalen wäre mir ein möglichst flaches auch wichtiger ...


----------



## Pusteblume5900 (23. April 2014)

Servus,
hatte mich seinerzeit hier umgetan. Verbaut habe ich Shimano DX PD-MX30 Pedale am Stevens TeamM 24" Schuhgröße 37+.
Ist kein Leichtbau und auch nicht ganz billig, aber die halten auch den Kontakt zu Felsen aus und Junior rutscht auf Singletrails nicht mehr ab. Falls doch trägt er Schienbeinschoner, die sind vom Fussballexperiment übrig geblieben sind.
Vielleicht hilft es ja dem ein oder anderen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EmDoubleU (23. April 2014)

Hi,

ich habe meinem Sohn Wellgo WR-1 an sein 16"er geschraubt - er kommt mit dem Pedal sehr gut klar und meint mit seinen 4 Jahren, dass die "nicht mehr so rutschig" wie sein ollen Plastik-Erstausrüster-Pedale sind... 

Für kleine Kinderschuhe passt die relativ geringe Aufstandsfläche, das Gewicht von rund 220gr ist in Anbetracht des Kaufpreises von etwas mehr als 20 Euro inkl. Versand aus Taiwan auch absolut in Ordnung.


----------

